# Life threatening allergic reaction..........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Starway Inc. Issues Allergy Alert on Undeclared Milk and Unallowed Color Ponceau 4R (E124) in Peony Mark Brand Biscuits
Starway Incorporated, located at 137 Grattan Street, Brooklyn, NY, 11237

07/22/2016 11:06 AM EDT


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Readytogo,
The FDA has a web page and an email alert system for recalled products. You can sign up here: http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm

I get a handful of notifications for food, drugs, medical products, etc every day.


----------

